# 2015 Polaris Ranger 900 XP



## awshannon (May 20, 2007)

2015 Polaris Ranger 900 XP. The machine only has 70hrs and around 400 miles. It comes with and Probox roof with 4 speakers. Bluetooth radio built in. Two light bar on front and back. 4500 lb. winch, and a windshield. Tires have also been upgraded. Asking $13,000. If you are interested please contact me at (361) 550--0531. Try not to PM me, due to I hardly ever look at this web page. I will E-Mail or text you pictures. Machine is located in Victoria, Texas.


----------



## fishawg (Mar 11, 2012)

awshannon said:


> 2015 Polaris Ranger 900 XP. The machine only has 70hrs and around 400 miles. It comes with and Probox roof with 4 speakers. Bluetooth radio built in. Two light bar on front and back. 4500 lb. winch, and a windshield. Tires have also been upgraded. Asking $13,000. If you are interested please contact me at (361) 550--0531. Try not to PM me, due to I hardly ever look at this web page. I will E-Mail or text you pictures. Machine is located in Victoria, Texas.


Do you still have the ranger for sale


----------

